# Where do I buy Clips from?  Help please



## jj9ball (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm to the point in my pen making journey where I really only get a kick out of making kitless fountain pens.  The biggest problem I have is finding clips.  I buy them from exotic blanks when he has them in stock (which hasn't been much  lately).  I used to buy both the rhinehart and triton from him, but I would love some extra variety.  Classic nib used to have 4 different clips but now no longer has any that I see.  I have actually called pen state and told them I lost parts for a tycoon pen (it has a not connected to anything clip) and purchased 5 at a time directly from them.  But, sadly, this is the extent of my supply/suppliers for clips. I would really love to buy 50 to 75 clips in 3 or 4 different styles from somewhere and that would last me a year or 2.  The only stipulation I have for clips is this.... the through hole on the clip needs to be somewhere between 10 and 13mm and it can't be connected to anything permanently like a cap.  It just needs to be the bare clip.  Please, please, please, someone give me an idea of where to look.  Kitless pens are supposed to be frustrating in the complexity of their construction.... not the sourcing of their parts.

I am open to anything... this includes an overseas vendor to contact to order a bulk batch of some different styles.  At this point I will try anything. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Terredax (Jun 3, 2017)

Would any of these work?

Pen clips


----------



## mredburn (Jun 3, 2017)

THere is always Richard Greenwald, and Milan Pens for clips.  Although your going to run into the same problem. They all get them from the same source.   You could possibly run a search on Alibaba.com and see what the  minimum order quantity is for a clip. I suspect its more than your wanting to buy. Unfortunately the "Clip" is the bane of Kitless pen making.  You will have to learn to adapt other clips or learn how to make your own.  Several of the kitless pen makers use brass, silver, copper, titanium,etc sheet and cut them out with a saw (jewelers saw or other small saws) You can learn to cast your own. You might consider using a roll stop instead of a clip.  Roll stops can come from a variety of sources, anything small enough to be adapted and attached to the cap.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 3, 2017)

Jeff, here are the suppliers I've used in addition to ExoticBlanks:

1) Elliot Landnes -- link

2) Milan's Pen Parts -- link

3) Richard Greenwald -- link

I know there are others, Beaufort Inks for example. I also got a few from eBay auctions, some sold as "vintage Italian" (I have no idea if they are vintage or not, but they're nice clips!)


----------



## magpens (Jun 3, 2017)

You have been offered a few options above already.

I was going to suggest www.ExoticBlanks.com and Bear Tooth Woods.

Also, I have been impressed by the variety of clips available from: 

Beaufort Ink - High quality refills, nibs, pen kits and blanks for discerning pen makers.

(Oh, I see that two others have referenced this site above.)


----------



## Butlerwalt66 (Jun 7, 2017)

I follow you on IG- nice stuff you're doing.

Knife makers need clip stock, too: this fellow offers them in titanium: Search results for: 'Clips'

There's also this site for clips and other pen parts in sterling silver,  Silver Pen Parts .

Good luck!


----------

